# Sony Ericsson Spiro SMS Problem



## huxi0 (7. September 2011)

Hallo. Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Sony Ericsson Spiro (w100i). Telefonspeicher sind 5 mb. Ich kann manchmal keine SMS mehr schreiben. dort steht dann "Telefonspeicher voll, SMS schreiben nicht möglich" mein Handy hat aber keine weiteren Biuler oder sonst was drauf. es sind immer noch 5mb speicher frei. Kann mir einer helfen wie ich das behenben kann? Das nervt ohne Ende


----------

